# Frozen Water Line - In California!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We camped this last weekend in the southern California area (Temecula) and got our first cold surprise while camping. ICE! We were running off the water hook-up only and when I tried to flush the toilet early in the morning....nothing! no water. Frozen city









About an hour later it was fine and there was no damage. Apparently the outside overnite temp was about 29f. But the Outback was a nice and toasty 68f while we were in bed. And this was the first time I had zero water in the holding tank. Since we were so close to home and with hook-ups I left it out.

Ya know, I have heard of ice, but this is the first time I have seen it


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm trying to think of a clever remark to that, but I'm drawing a blank. Glad there was no damage.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Me too...since it's been snowing here for 2 straight days.

Did you ever see my city water stalagmite?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmmm, doesn't look as if you are getting too much sympathy from the Northern Teir. I was plowing 4" of snow on Sunday and have another few inches to take care of this evening.









I suspect the feed line from the spigot froze, but doubt anything in the TT did. You can order a heat tape from Camping World to wrap around the hose next time you are in cold weather and that ought to take care of the problem.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The OUTBACK STALAGMITE!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

In the words of a horrified Californian.......DUDE!







Can I assume that your water line is also plugged with ice!?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim glad all is well with the camper. We're you running the propane heater or electric? I am a bit surprised it froze up.

Pete, that is a riot, when did that happen?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Steve:

We were running the propane furnace and to keep it at 68f it was cycling about every 15 minutes all night long. So I'm sure the underbelly was above freezing from the radiant heat. Seems like the city water connection got plugged with ice best I can tell. Burrrrrr. ICE


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Whew! Well at least the heater was working, guess I hoped/figured that it might have kept the water line from freezing. Guess that's why some of those full timers wrap the hose and waste lines.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Pete, was that in July, or August?????









Jim, one way to prevent that in the future is to use a gated wye connection at the campers city water inlet, and partially open the unused leg, so that there is water flowing. Moving water takes longer to freeze. I suspect that is how Jolly got his stalagmite to form.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I took that picture last season in September.

The hose was frozen, but not completely. In the shaded areas it was solid. The sun must have warmed it quickly. The gated wye on the trailer was actually closed. The freezing water somehow opened it a tad and it leaked, forming the frozen stalagmite.

It all thawed quickly with no damage to anything. I didn't pay much attention to the nightime weather, or I would have disconnected the hose that night. I sure did the next night!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Jim,

We occasionally see ice here in Texas, but have learned that the best way to handle ice is to quickly add it to a Margarita and drink it. Seems to solve many problems in addition to the ice thing.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We need more warm camping adventures from the south. I am typing this message and looking out the window.....nothing but white stuff. On the bright side...the X-mas lights look better with white ground cover. It is starting to feel alot like X-mas.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First winter storm hitting us today. About 6 inches of snow cover already.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have a Pineapple Express going on. Had 2 storms over the past 3 weeks that dumped about 4" each, so had quite a bit on the ground. Then we started getting a wind off the Hawaiian islands. It's now up to 50 and the snow is all but gone. Supposed to drop back down below freezing, tho, for the rest of the week.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Winds are gusting to 60 MPH right now. Roads are completely iced over...like a Zamboni went down the street! Did I mention it's snowing horizontally?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

81 degree highs, clear skies, cool clear nights - the only ice in sight was in the beer cooler. I guess that's over though, we're supposed to drop into the 50's tomorrow.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh. Paradise here today! Sun is shining, and it's warmed to 0 degrees F!

Doesn't take much for me to be happy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't feel so bad anymore. I was looking for nice tales of warmth to cheer me up; however, finding out that someone has it worst than you, will work as well








Snowing horizontal - been there and don't like it









Thor


----------

